# Boat build #2



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

They are about the same cost as a river Larry. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Its a hobby not a job. If it was the right person I would consider building one for someone. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Still looking good!! What's the length of this one?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

This boat is 18ft. I posted pics of the completed project on the North West forum. Boat Build Finished. I had to finish the boat so that Omalson could to leave for AK bear hunting. All I can say is that Omalson is lucky that that I felt sorry for our buddy in Rockford and completed it for him. :evil::evil:


----------

